# Does "Haven't been tested" mean I've messed with it and it does't run



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

While working on my 302AC I got the boiler to work great despite problems with too many washers on the armature. And the tender's reverse unit worked great after a little cleanup. Both worked great separated, but when plugged together the boiler didn't run. So; dissemble and inspect, checked, tested and after finding nothing, reassembled only to have the boiler do same thing-NOTHING! Three times. :goofball:
So back to the books! I see in the wiring diagram that there was only three wires in the wiring harness and that the "rear truck " wire was missing on mine. The harness looked like the original with braided cover but only three wires going into and coming out of the braided cover. :dunno: 
So I will makeup a new wiring harness if I can find the correct cable online. Any suggestions? So far I haven't found any.
Also, I wonder about the tender being associated with the boiler as a set?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The meaning of *"Haven't been tested"* is dependent on the integrity of the seller.  Sometimes it really means that, other times it means it's junk and I'm trying to unload it on an unsuspecting person.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The meaning of *"Haven't been tested"* is dependent on the integrity of the seller.  Sometimes it really means that, other times it means it's junk and I'm trying to unload it on an unsuspecting person.


Yep, you have to take that phrase with a grain of salt.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> While working on my 302AC I got the boiler to work great despite problems with too many washers on the armature. And the tender's reverse unit worked great after a little cleanup. Both worked great separated, but when plugged together the boiler didn't run. So; dissemble and inspect, checked, tested and after finding nothing, reassembled only to have the boiler do same thing-NOTHING! Three times. :goofball:
> So back to the books! I see in the wiring diagram that there was only three wires in the wiring harness and that the "rear truck " wire was missing on mine. The harness looked like the original with braided cover but only three wires going into and coming out of the braided cover. :dunno:
> So I will makeup a new wiring harness if I can find the correct cable online. Any suggestions? So far I haven't found any.
> Also, I wonder about the tender being associated with the boiler as a set?


There should be 4 wires in that harness. You can find the harnesses on-line, but some of them are expensive, and just not worth the cost in my opinion. If you'd like, I can make a harness for you and send it to you. I buy the 4 wire cloth-covered wiring harness stock by the foot.. I get around 10 feet at a time, as replacing the harness is a must-do as it's usually either worn out or the wires have broke. I made one up for MOPAC. Check out a few of my repair threads, there should be a picture of one of the harnesses I've made...Let me know. Also check out PortLines wiring diagram for steamers. You can print it out, and it's a nice, large view of the wiring. I've been using the same diagram for years, and it's a wonderful tool.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Flyernut, Thanks for your generous offer. If it isn't too much trouble, please make one up for me. I am willing to pay the market price plus shipping. Just let me know via PM your name and address and I will send you a check. If that is fine with you.:appl:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> There should be 4 wires in that harness. You can find the harnesses on-line, but some of them are expensive, and just not worth the cost in my opinion. If you'd like, I can make a harness for you and send it to you. I buy the 4 wire cloth-covered wiring harness stock by the foot.. I get around 10 feet at a time, as replacing the harness is a must-do as it's usually either worn out or the wires have broke. I made one up for MOPAC. Check out a few of my repair threads, there should be a picture of one of the harnesses I've made...Let me know. Also check out PortLines wiring diagram for steamers. You can print it out, and it's a nice, large view of the wiring. I've been using the same diagram for years, and it's a wonderful tool.


The wiring diagram on PortLines is exactly what I downloaded and used. A great resource!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, when I see "untested" that is code for there is no way this thing will run when you get it. Any seller knows they will get more if they can say this thing runs great. I bought
my 326 Hudson untested. I did not expect it to run and it didn't. I studied the pictures and it looked like everything was there and it is. I knew it wouldn't run so I was not disappointed. Its in very nice condition and I know I will get it running great once I get to it. flyernut is correct, you have to count on a new harness, reverse unit service, motor
service, oil and grease on any engine you buy. That way you will never be disappointed.
flyernut's harnesses are the best. Take him up on his offer and once you see his you will be able to make up your own from then on. That's what I did. I buy my harness in 3 foot length. I pay around $10.00 plus 3 or 4 shipping.That will make about 5 normal harnesses. My northern took almost a foot. I think
most are 6 or 7 inches.

Many sellers on ebay sell a 6 inch harness for 10 bucks plus 5 shipping. And they don't have the heat shrink treatment that flyernut does.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, when I see "untested" that is code for there is no way this thing will run when you get it. Any seller knows they will get more if they can say this thing runs great. I bought
> my 326 Hudson untested. I did not expect it to run and it didn't. I studied the pictures and it looked like everything was there and it is. I knew it wouldn't run so I was not disappointed. Its in very nice condition and I know I will get it running great once I get to it. flyernut is correct, you have to count on a new harness, reverse unit service, motor
> service, oil and grease on any engine you buy. That way you will never be disappointed.
> flyernut's harnesses are the best. Take him up on his offer and once you see his you will be able to make up your own from then on. That's what I did. I buy my harness in 3 foot length. I pay around $10.00 plus 3 or 4 shipping.That will make about 5 normal harnesses. My northern took almost a foot. I think
> ...


Thanks mopac! do you have a online url for the 4 conductor cable?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is the ebay I bought from.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-SUPERFLE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a pic of the harness I made up for my 336 northern.


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=359497&thumb=1&d=1508379635


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Here is the ebay I bought from.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-SUPERFLE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


That's the place, been buying it there for years...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, I actually purchased a lot of nine TMCC & RailSounds boards off eBay that were "untested", and they were all 100% functional. Sometimes it really means they don't know how to test the stuff, so they just sell it as is. I took a shot in the dark, and for $23 shipped, I wasn't out much if they were bad.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

When I see "hasn't been tested" that means "I don't buy it".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It all depends on the price.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I assume it means that it needs to be repaired before it will work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> I assume it means that it needs to be repaired before it will work.


That's exactly what I assume as well. I price it as if it's broken, when I find that it's not, it's a nice bonus.


----------

